# a baby girl



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

the wife gave birth to jenna leigh(lee) this morning at 2:59am. 5 pounds 6 ounce little bundle of joy. both mom and baby are doing fine now but we did have a scare when the baby was having breathing problems after birth. good thing the roads werent worse. baby was here within 45 minutes after getting to the hospital.


----------



## WMUAngler (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations! I was a little worried clicking on a Trapping Thread titled "a baby girl".


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Congratulations!!!!

Glad to hear mom and Jenna are doing fine!!


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Congratulations! This is the beginning of some of the best times of your life. Enjoy them!


----------



## THUMBTRAPPER (Nov 17, 2006)

Congrats Bill!!!! Another future Trapper is born...


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Congrats Bill and Family!!!


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

You have my prayer for a helthy happy family. Congratulations on the new baby girl.


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

Congrats Bill. Can't imagine how exciting it must be. My wife's name is Jena Leigh Hodnett, crazy huh? I hope the troubles with the breathing are behind you and that every one, including mom, continues to be healthy.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Great job Bill & Jodi!!! It's great to hear that mom and jenna are doing well and healthy. That is a wonderful Christmas present!


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy, Bill-

Congratulations to Jodi and you!!!

That addition on the house is filling up fast....


----------



## Buck Bed (Nov 3, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Congrats on a baby girl!!!

Hope you still have some time for me (your long lost son) sometime between now and january :lol:

glad everything turned out well and what a beautiful Christmas present!


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

Congratulations Bill!!!!!!!!! Glad every one is doing well!


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

Congrats on the baby, hope all continue to do well
Matt


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Congrat's!!!!!!Glad to hear mom and baby are doing well.Need some pic's when you get a chance


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrtulations!!! Thats great everything went well... Now the real work starts!!!


----------



## bradym54 (Oct 8, 2008)

congratz!!!! time to catch her her first **** now ey? about time aint it hope them breathing problems are gone and good luck on any more that may be coming in the next few years hope mom and baby will do well


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Congrats on the new addition!

That is the one thing that would keep me out of the fur shed.


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Congratulations! Glad to hear Mom and Jenna are doing well!


----------



## hunter5054 (Aug 2, 2005)

congats man


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Congratz! I am sure daddy will spoil her to the bone!


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

We're happy for you guys Bill.  Give'em all a hug for us.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Congrats on the baby! Told you the heimlich maneuver would get the baby started in the right direction. Did you watch how I did it so you'll know what to do on the next one. :gaga:

Mike


----------



## huntinchucks (Jul 30, 2008)

Congratulations. Wonderful feeling bringing a new life into the world.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

Congrads!!! nothing better than those sweeet little baby girls. at least until they turn teenagers... :SHOCKED: than the fun is over!~:yikes:
but you'll love'em anyways. enjoy the ride! :gaga: :gaga:
Al


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Congrads Bill & family!!!!


----------



## GERRYE (Dec 18, 2006)

Congrats on the new addition to the family.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Another female hunter joins the fold! Congrats!


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Congrats Bill and Jodi. I'll stop over when things have settled down a bit. Lets see, how many rats would it take to make a baby sized blanket. 

Joe


----------



## Hoyt2732 (Oct 28, 2008)

congrats, hope all goes well


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Congrats Bill


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

Joe R. said:


> Congrats Bill and Jodi. I'll stop over when things have settled down a bit. Lets see, how many rats would it take to make a baby sized blanket.
> 
> Joe


i got plenty of rats joe but i think by the time the blanket was finished she would have outgrown it. and no there will not be another one. im going to make sure of that as soon as i get the nerve up.:lol:

thanks guys. so far so good. breathing is good and sugar count and oxygen levels are good. a few more tests overnight tonight and if all is good they might be coming home tomorrow. if thats the case i will be back out setting traps tomorrow afternoon since im off till monday from work.


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

Congrats Bill......................I'm glad things are working out!!!


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

eh, you could make a toddler sized blanket for the little one! have fun with the snip-snip....i dont think i could do it! best wishes for the little bundle o joy.


----------



## hoytshooter4 (Oct 3, 2005)

Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Huh, I missed this yesterday.

Congrats Bill and Jodi and all the best this holiday season


----------



## Capac Trapper (Jan 17, 2008)

Congrats!!! I love the name Jenna, I loved it so much that is what I named my first little girl almost 9 years ago.
Her middle name also starts with an L but it's Lynn.


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

Congrats on your new little princess. Mine will be 2 in february, and I cherish every minute I spend with her... like me, I'm sure you cannot wait 'till she can tag along with you....

Chris


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Congradulations Bill! Hope to see her pics in the woods with big brother and dad in the future!


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

Congrats on your bundle of joy. Glad to hear Mom and your little angel are doing great.


----------

